# Swift Service - Oh dear!!!!!



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Update on my hab door saga 
Door delivered to dealer last week in November dealer could not fit as fitting kit and decal missing
Swift chased by dealer and advised me by phone missing parts would be with dealer first week in January
Booked van in for door and other warranty work 25 Jan and waited for the call "vans ready "
Call from dealer 17 Feb work stopped as still parts not delivered by Swift
Contacted Swift myself and a very nice young lady rang me Friday 19th Feb advising that all the parts required for the door would be delivered Monday 22nd Feb 
Called in at dealers today to see completed door and inspect all the other warrany work Oh Dear
Door not completed as Swift have not yet delivered the final two items required 
This is in my opinion a disgrace - how many more weeks will I be without my motorhome due to Swifts none existent customer care 
I would also say that mine is not the only Swift at the dealer awaiting "missing" door parts
Come on Swift get a grip on this farcical situation
Ray - HX57HGN


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ray,

Sorry to hear the parts have still not arrived. I have passed your concerns to our Customer Care Team, and someone will be in touch.

Ash


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi Ash and thanks for your help - if only the guys who send out the parts worked as hard for Swift as you and Ash 
Regards Ray


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Im also waiting bits for my door, 2 weeks down the line, Ive said it once and I will say it again, to anyone having a new door fitted, make sure all you bits have arrived before you book your van in!!!
Door
Decal
Retaining kit

Andy


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*More bad? news*

Hi, Andy/Ash etc
I have waited all day for "customer services" to call me re when the bits for my van will reach the dealer and we can finally get some use from our motorhome
These compnents have been in transit from Swift to Marquis since the first week in January - how about I drive over to Swift collect the parts and deliver them myself?
Can we please get this sorted
Ray HX57HGN


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: More bad? news*



airstream said:


> Hi, Andy/Ash etc
> I have waited all day for "customer services" to call me re when the bits for my van will reach the dealer and we can finally get some use from our motorhome
> These compnents have been in transit from Swift to Marquis since the first week in January - how about I drive over to Swift collect the parts and deliver them myself?
> Can we please get this sorted
> Ray HX57HGN


Ray, I really feel for you and fully understand your growing frustration. I hope that you get your problems resolved very soon and you can start to use your MH for the reasons you purchased it.
rayc


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Been waiting since last september for a bathroom door for my autocruise star spirit motorhome from swift. The dealer I bought this motorhome from told me they were improving their parts delivery system in January still no door. Had a lot of problems with this motorhome and swift are not quick to reply to phone calls emails etc. the service is disgusting.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ray,

I know our Customer Services Team are looking into why this is taking so long, and I have seen the internal communication, trying to resolve your issue as quickly as possible. Please bear with us.

Amydan : I am not aware of your case, but if you would like to drop me a PM with your details (name, dealer, chassis number, etc.), I will look into where your order is.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Trying?*

Hi Ash,
My problem is having Swift customer service ring me with "definite" delivery dates for these outstanding parts to Marquis, then no delivery and no contact from Swift to say why the parts have not been dispatched as promised 
These dates were not weeks away but told Friday 19th that the parts would be with dealer on the Monday.Friday following!! (2 deliveries)
Its now March and still no sign of the van being completed and returned to us
I would like to think that after months of stress and hassle we get a motorhome in fully working order and as Marquis have been working on everything from damp ingress/hab door/ electrics/internal and external trim etc etc that you do not expect me to now pay for the habitation check that is now overdue as the van has been in the dealers since January and that you instruct Marquis to confirm the Mororhome is now 100% 
Ray HX57HGN


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Trying?*



airstream said:


> Hi Ash,
> My problem is having Swift customer service ring me with "definite" delivery dates for these outstanding parts to Marquis, then no delivery and no contact from Swift to say why the parts have not been dispatched as promised
> These dates were not weeks away but told Friday 19th that the parts would be with dealer on the Monday.Friday following!! (2 deliveries)
> Its now March and still no sign of the van being completed and returned to us
> ...


You have my sympathy

Two Swift dealers I have spoken to have said that the replacement parts delivery is very poor.

I waited about three months for side light markers for my MH


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear, this does not sound good, where is Peter when you need him, I know I haven't been around a lot on here, only for an odd hour or so most days, but I haven't seen him reply for ages.

Has he gone back into semi-retirement thinking he had sorted things, if so he needs to come back again ....

Peter are you there, I don't have a Swift, but I can imagine the frustrations people are having if parts are taking this sort of time. A motorhome, as you know is a huge investment, and if you are unable to use it then it is costing you money, no not you Peter, but the owner.... personally I would start looking at compensation for non-use of vehicle for no fault of the owner.

Carol


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Not good enough. I would definitely be looking for compensation. I did this with burstner and they coughed up. Dont ask dont get.

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steve - people like you and I who don't own Swifts shouldn't be commenting on here. Apparently.

It doesn't look good when a manufacturer makes promises, and they're publicly being seen to fall down on those promises.

And as for a very expensive motorhome being off the road and out of commission for months? That's just unacceptable, IMHO, and should be a case for compensation.

Gerald


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Gerald, As I said regarding remarks that the Discover salesman made to a member of the forum at the NEC " talk is cheap".
It's actions that count and on a personal level the treatment of Ray [airstream] has made me vow that no matter how attractive swift MH's look, or their involvement in this forum, that I will never buy one. I do apologise to anyone who believes that my non ownership of a Swift product bars me from having a view on this subject and supporting Ray.

rayc


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Rayc I agree, like you not an owner, but Swift - through Kath and Peter built up an excellent rapport on here back a year ago, with hard work and going out of their way at times to help, but if it only takes a year to find things slip, I believe this site is a site where anyone can join in and comment, whether in support of the poster or of Swift - in exactly the same way as we support everyone else in different forums here.

I also recall back maybe a year ago, that Swift had a problem with doors, and it seems that it is still ongoing - I wonder why, no doubt it is THEIR suppliers holding them up - I don't know, but it would be interesting to hear from them what is actually their problem, then we would have both sides to judge fairly.

Carol


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Airstream,
I do apologise that you didnt get a response yesterday, I will make sure you get a call today, 
Regards
Andy


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Wednsday*

Thanks Andy,
My wife has just had a call from Swift Customer Services Manager who has guaranteed all the missing bits will be with Marquis tomorrow
I hope this is the end of our problems and we can start enjoying our motorhome
Ray


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Steve - people like you and I who don't own Swifts shouldn't be commenting on here. Apparently.
> 
> It doesn't look good when a manufacturer makes promises, and they're publicly being seen to fall down on those promises.
> 
> ...


I just want for people to stand up for themselves a bit more and not take this kind of shoddy business from anyone, not just Swift. If people don't complain the industry will just sit on it's laurels and carry on the way it is. We need to stand up and be counted.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I do apologise to anyone who believes that my non ownership of a Swift product bars me from having a view on this subject and supporting Ray.


Don't apologise rayc. I didn't when I was accused of "Swift bashing". Apparently I had no right to comment as I'm not a Swift owner :roll:

Occurs to me that despite the promises of better service nothing seems to change

Tin Hat time again :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Telbell,
No need for tin hats!

With Airstream we were late getting parts out but did get them out last week, unfortunately the dealer didn't order a part which we didn't know about until last Friday when we called the dealer. So between us and the dealer we let Airstream down and could have done better, for which I apologise. 

One things for sure through these forums we benefit from direct feedback good and bad and although we think we are good we clearly aren't all of the time.

So no need for tin hats! 

Best wishes
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Telbell,
No need for tin hats!

With Airstream we were late getting parts out but did get them out last week, unfortunately the dealer didn't order a part which we didn't know about until last Friday when we called the dealer. So between us and the dealer we let Airstream down and could have done better, for which I apologise. 

One things for sure through these forums we benefit from direct feedback good and bad and although we think we are good we clearly aren't all of the time.

So no need for tin hats! 

Best wishes
Andy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Things go wrong it is what is done afterwards that counts.


Not many (if any) companies would give such an open apology as that

well done once again Swift.


Richard...


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok Andy, heres a bit of direct feedback, myself and Airstream have both had the same problem, Apparantly my dealership didnt order the correct bits, but why should he, its your recall letter that triggered this action, so therefore you should know what bits are required?? and duly send them out in a kit form.

I picked up my van last night, first impressions of the door are that its much better built and seems to lock more securely....im happy with its construction.

But...why do I now have a door with the window not in the middle of it?

Also..being an airstream model with a grey side trim, I now have a white blob stuck to the side of it that is used to hold my door wide open, surely colour co-ordination is not to much to ask, afterall you seem to get it right when it comes out of the factory.

Im very pro swift and anything british, I think you will continue to go forward with your products, but I really think you must look at your efforts in after care, specifically in your forecasting of things that are going to be done by yourselves, otherwise you may find that no matter how good your designs are, your customer dissatisfaction with aftersales will eventually effect your production sales.

I speak with a little knowledge of things like these as I work in logistics for BAE systems, accuracy is everything..

Incidentally my dealership Technician says that your company is one of the better companies to deal with....gulp :wink: 

Regards
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Andy

The parts for Airstreams recall were at the dealership last week, it was a part not related to the recall which wasn't ordered by the dealer and therefore we were not aware of.

With regard to the door, the replacement door is the latest generation door from Euramax and the fitment was proposed by themselves.

I feel your comment about our efforts in Customer Care is unfair as in your case we have had had significant email communications (40+) with you over the recent months on your door issue. 

Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Things go wrong it is what is done afterwards that counts.


That sums up the fact that we all seem to accept that things will go wrong. We've been here before haven't we?

Sorry Richard but for me it's " not going wrong in the first place" that counts......and learning from any few mistakes that are made.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Telbell said:


> > Things go wrong it is what is done afterwards that counts.
> 
> 
> That sums up the fact that we all seem to accept that things will go wrong. We've been here before haven't we?
> ...


I got to agree with Tel. We pay top Dollar for these machines and they shouldn't be wrong from the factory. If we keep the "things go wrong" mind set, things wont change any time soon.

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Telbell,
> With Airstream we were late getting parts out but did get them out last week, *unfortunately the dealer didn't order a part which we didn't know about until last Friday when we called the dealer*. So between us and the dealer we let Airstream down and could have done better, for which I apologise.
> Andy


If the dealer does not order all the parts required are Swift supposed to have a magic crystal ball.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel Quality Assurance would go a long way towards solving many of the problems we read about, always assuming it is enthusiastically and fully embraced by all involved.

I seem to say this about once a week when commenting on various posts, yet it never gets a positive response. Many companies regard it as a potential nuisance, yet it can save time and money and improve the quality of the product leaving the factory hugely.

A good quality system can be run by those doing the work, it does not need to be a whole department of non-productive staff, Alan.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sure that the representatives from Swift who monitor this forum are first class and take on board both the positive and negative comments we get on here.However,and here's the crunch,do things really get any better for the customer who has shelled out £40,000 plus on thier motorhome?Has the infamous fuseboard/control centre problem finally been sorted once and for all?I am on my 5th and hopefully my last but i can't say that i'm confident in the nord equipment at all.Everytime we go away i am expecting it to go wrong!What with the door problem i am sure that Swift understand that some of us are feeling miffed,despite the best efforts to then put things right.The burning question is how could so many things be wrong in the first place.PS Any news on my replacement water level sender unit?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Peter (JCM)

As has just been said:



> the burning question is how could so many things be wrong in the first place.


 

Tried to make big letters like you but failed :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > Telbell,
> ...


Of course not. It is though not beyond the realms of reasonability for Swift to have a good idea regarding what parts make up the kit that is required for the door replacement. They could be proactive and contact the dealer to query his order. Perhaps the swift parts list / diagrams are not very helpful? 
None of this means a jot to airstream who hasn't got his MH and all he wants from Swift and the dealership is to get his MH back in the condition it should have been in the first place.
I note that manufacturers have been blaming suppliers for the problems arising in their product. Ford USA are now blaming Toyota for failures in power steering systems that they sold to Ford some years ago. It is up to the manufacturer to ensure that bought in items are fit for purpose and as Ernieboy has said some Quality Control is required from the final manufacturer.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Telbell,
Any chance I can borrow that tin hat of yours?
Andy


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

I was trying to be constructive Andy, I will publically state now that communication wise you are good. But its the quality of your information & probability of it happening that is not brilliant. People are much happier being told of a waiting period for something to be delivered, than receiving failed delivery dates etc.

I guess im lucky, it only took 2 and a bit weeks to change my door, but its still not finished as the decal is not avail.

Regards
Andy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Telbell,
> Any chance I can borrow that tin hat of yours?
> Andy


Of course :lol:

Well worn with a few dents though :wink:


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Missing parts*

Hi All,
To clarify there are two sets of missing parts one set relating to the hab door which has been ongoing since December as parts for the door have been arriveing in dribs and drabs 
The second issue I am unsure who is to blame but when I spoke to Swift customer service re the parts I was assured that they were to be delivered Friday last which did not happen
I have been without the use of my motorhome for several months now as I wanted all the warranty issues delt with at the same time - My fuse box was removed in August and the delays in its return ,Swift agreeing to replace the hab door, d extended delays on the new doors, door arriving witout fitting kit,
Fitting kit missing parts etc etc we are now in March still without van
The list of failures and faults on the motorhome since new is extensive and I did expect the latest visit to the dealers to take a couple of weeks 
as it also had to go into the body shop to resolve the damp ingress issue
I do not brealy care who is to blame be it Swift forr all the failures and quality issues or the dealers ordering failures
All I have asked is the van is returned to me in 100% ready to use condition
I have asked Swift for the motorhome to have a full inspection prior to return as the works when completed will have involved all aspects of the habitation build
I have not yet had confirmation re this or when I will get the van back
Ray
PS I will say "well done Swift" when the motorhome is returned and we have our first trouble free holiday in her


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

andymac said:


> I guess im lucky, it only took 2 and a bit weeks to change my door, but its still not finished as the decal is not avail.


Hi Andymac,
I have checked and can confirm that your decal will be despatched tomorrow direct to your dealer, sorry for the delay,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*All there?*

Hi all,
Had phone call from both Swift and dealer confirming all bits with Marquis so we may get van back this week?
Will advise and hopefully this will bring an end to our little saga
Thanks to all who showed support
Ray


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All there?*



airstream said:


> hopefully this will bring an end to our little saga


Fingers most definitely crossed, Ray 

Gerald


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> andymac said:
> 
> 
> > I guess im lucky, it only took 2 and a bit weeks to change my door, but its still not finished as the decal is not avail.
> ...


Andy,
Thankyou for the update

Regards
Andy


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Almost there*

Hi All,
I am advised that the van will be completed and back with us fully tested this week 
Fingers crossed we are neary there
Regards Ray


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Happy ever after?*

Hi All,
Well van back home after 7 weeks holiday in the Preston Dock resort of Marquis Motorhomes
Not yest had time to inspect all work but new hab door is great it opens, closes, locks and actualy opens wide enough for a silph like figure (me of course) to enter and exit , If only it had been like this from new - electrics are all working, damp ingress sorted, all exterior skirts more or less the same colour
Off on hols for a ten or so days to test and check 
One point :- new hab door does not have a "gas strut" as such but a strut that looks like a gas strut but has no "gas" its more of a damper/restraint and holds the door around the 120 degree mark unlike the 90 degree of the original
Swift Customer Service have been great through my troubles and helped all they could - its "the system" , the so so build quality and the poor parts delivery thats the problem, solve these and all will be well
Regards Ray


----------

